# Fut Sao Wing Chun Kuen?



## Mtal (Jul 19, 2007)

Has anyone heard ofFut Sao Wing Chun Kuen? Is it pretty much Wing Chung (I know some school change the name around a bit)? Is there some element to it that makes it different from Wing Chung?

Thanks.


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey,

Fut Sau means Buddha Hand.

Heres a couple of links to the Fut Sau Wing Chun.

http://home.comcast.net/~chicagofut...-279565-Publish-t-makestatic-true-skip-0.html

The Fut Sau Wing Chun has some similarities with Bagua and other internal cultivation systems.

As for your initial question. The Fut Sau Wing Chun is Wing Chun(its unique) but their are hundreds of branches of Wing Chun some have closer similarities and some are more different. For instance Pao Fa Lien, Pan Nam, Chi Sim, Nanyang are generally different than the more common Ip Man system from its ancestry of Hung Suen. 

Here are a few more links to check out.
http://geocities.com/siulumden/futsao.html

http://hometown.aol.com/banepon/myhomepage/index.html

http://www.futsaoyongchunkuen.com/

Fut Sau Wing Chun or Fo Han Yong Chun


take care,
Zach


----------



## Frost (Apr 26, 2008)

www.chicagofutsao.com is the updated link for the Chicago Fut Sao Wing Chun Association.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Jan 31, 2009)

You can check out my Website on Fut Sao. At http://futsaowingchun.info


----------



## qwksilver61 (Feb 1, 2009)

Man...impressive...looks to me like a very early form of Wing Chun...very complete....very traditional! I particularly like the story about the old man and the broom,right out of a movie script!Gotta love it!When I was young I used to fantasize about becoming someones closed door disciple,unfortunately because my Dad was in the Military we traveled extensively.I did however have a chance to train in one of the best Tae Kwon Do (Kwon Jae Hwa) schools in Europe under Master instructor Gert Diefenthal,then almost 15 yrs.later I found GM Leung Tings Wing Tsun under my then Si-Hing Steve Brandon back in '86  We all have stories i'm sure,but theres one thing that's certain, making sacrifices and sticking to one thing is what it's all about.
"Cheers to the Fut Sao school of Wing Chun"


----------

